# Looking for a partner Spike Muzzy



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I had a friend coming out from Mississippi, but he had to cancel due to some financial stuff hitting him. 
I don't really like hunting alone, I'll do it, but it kinda just ain't the same. 
I have been out scouting a bit, nothing too encouraging but figure the area I am looking at is a good one, the elk are there, they just get stubborn without snow. Anyhow, if you are interested in joining me I am planning on leaving UT county thursday morning/noon or so and being back sometime late saturday night/Sunday.
I am a 23 year old BYU student, in decent shape, and like to hike. And hey, even if the elk don't cooperate, the area has some great grouse shooting!

Did I mention that I am a culinary grad too? so good eats are in the mix....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds tempting, I cant seem to get enough of the hills this year. If not for the fact my wife just got the call to come back to work I would take you up on it. (well that and that fact that Ive been hunting for 2 months now hehe) Hope you find someone to take ya up on the offer and good luck.


----------

